# Found a new way to play A minor



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

0
10
9
10
0
x


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Mute the 0’s and you have an Am 1st inversion triad (meaning the 3rd interval is the bass note (C in the case of Am)), you can move that shape to different frets all over the neck for different chords. If you move the 10 on the D string to 11 you have an A Major triad.


----------

